# Komodo and Flores



## dmexotics (Dec 31, 2011)

Just got back from quite an adventure.  I had been to Komodo before back in 2004 but it was focused on scuba diving with side trips to see the dragons.  This trip was basically focused on observing the dragons on Komodo and Rinca in their natural habitat.  After spending a few days in Komodo National Park by boat, we then spent a few days on Flores heading to Ruteng, stopping along the way for jungle trekking and cave exploration.  We didn't come across too much invert stuff but did see and interact with a lot of wildlife in general.  I have tons of pics and video that will take me some time to sort through and edit.  This is somewhat of a highlight/trailer of that segment of this trip(it is available in full 1080p if you select it).   

[YOUTUBE]rFFNGsoQePc&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 31, 2011)

very awesome video...amazing quality..congrats on being able to experience that adventure. thanks for sharing too.


----------



## Formerphobe (Dec 31, 2011)

Amazing!  


> congrats on being able to experience that adventure. thanks for sharing too.


+1 Thank you!


----------

